# Tek T5 HO or Nova Extreme T5 HO



## Rabbithntr86219 (Feb 17, 2008)

Im going to buy a T5 HO light fixture for my 29 Gal....Obiviously those of u that have the Tek T5 HO will say u love that one and I havent heard of many people with the Nova Extreme,but in your opinions...Should I spend the extra for a Tek or go with the Nova with Lunar Lights too? Also..what T5 HO bulbs are the best quality? The ones from www.DrFosterSmith.com?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I know someone with both. The Nova fixture doesn't compare to the Tek. Go for the Tek if you can afford to.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

I absolutely love my Tek as does everyone that I know that has one.
I do know those that like their Nova's and some that say so/so.
There is a fixture that a member of AAPE just bought that looks promising.
Not a Tek but closer then the Nova.
It is the Sundial I think.
It has sort of individual reflectors and it has the timers built in to it and it has moon lights.
It looks like a good medium between the Tek and the Nova, with some really cool features.

Take a look at this thread and look for the pictures of it.
I think it was the same price as the Nova.
The pics of it start on page 2 and more detaild ones (per my request) on page 3, there might be more on it later in the thread, I can't remember.
http://aape.naturalaquariums.com/forum/index.php?topic=2505.15
HTH


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Oh, about the bulbs.
I love to add an Aquamedic Planta (pink)
http://www.aquacave.com/planta-t5-lamps-by-aquamedic-982.html
because I love how it softens the otherwise overpowering bright white light in the tank and I think it really brings out the plants (green and red) beautifully.
In my 4 x 54 set up, I have one of the Planta's and one 6700k GE bulb that run the whole photoperiod. Then I have another GE 6700k bulb along with a Current 10,000k that run for 2.75 hours for my mid day blast. I swear by this combo and I only buy one $20 bulbs and two $12 bulbs and one $15 or $16 bulb, can't remember for sure.

Many swear by Geismann and I don't doubt them at all, but I don't think I could honestly tell the difference. I can see the difference with the Planta, so I will gladly pay for that, otherwise, I don't think I will be spending Top Dollar on Geismann of any of the other hot tickets out there these days, I get along fine with this set up, and I would rather save the money for a new Co2 regulator or light or whatever may be at the end of the rainbow tomorrow or next month or year.

You know, another option would be this SunBlaze
sunblaze
http://www.aquacave.com/sun-blaze-t-5-48-lightbr-fixture-4-x-59w-lampsbr-by-sunlight-supply-698.html

This is made by Sunlight Supply, same as Tek and it has the same Tek 1 reflectors as my Tek (I am pretty sure of it) and other then a few compromises is a darn good light for one heck of a price.
1- it only has one power cord(like the hydroponic Tek lights) but it does have 2 switches.
I have seen DIY threads showing how to add a 2nd power cord and it looks really easy, even for
an electronical retard:retard: 
2- it won't accept legs or a protective splash guard
3- I can't think of 3, oh it looks different, but good IMO anyway.

If I were ever to set up a 75 gallon Reef (an I have thought about it) I will be getting the 8 x 54 for it.


----------



## helgymatt (Sep 12, 2007)

Where are these DIY threads on how to add a second power cord to TEK lights???


----------



## helgymatt (Sep 12, 2007)

Somebody lined me up over at TPT.
Here is a nice link 
http://www.njagc.net/articles/saveafewonteklighting.htm


----------

